# Avermedia Livegamer HD gibt kein Bild mehr durch



## FSPower (11. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe jetzt schon seit etwa nem viertel Jahr die Avermedia Livegamer HD und nutze sie für Gameplay Aufnahmen. Ich bin soweit rundum zufrieden, bis auf ein Problem:

Jetzt kommt es schon zum dritten mal vor, dass ich den PC anschalte und einfach kein Bild mehr durchgegeben wird. Beim Herunterfahren lief noch alles normal und auch ansonsten scheint die Karte zu funktionieren. Der Fehler ließ sich immer durch eine Neuinstallation der Treiber beheben, nur habe ich keine Lust darauf diesen immer und immer wieder neu zu installieren. 

Ich wäre also sehr dankbar, falls irgendwer eine Ahnung hat woran das liegen könnte, oder Tipps für mich hat.

Viele Grüße,
FSPower


----------



## FSPower (14. Oktober 2013)

So ich mache dann hier ausnahmsweise mal den Doppelpost, da das Wochenende leider noch keine Antwort ergeben hat. Ich hoffe wirklich jemand hat eine Idee, weil der Support von Avermedia ist weder per Email noch per Telefon zu erreichen und auch der Online Support scheint nicht zu funktionieren. 
Ansonsten geht die Live Gamer dann wohl leider zurück.


----------



## kero81 (14. Oktober 2013)

Sorry wenns eine blöde Frage ist. Hast Du den aktuellen Treiber drauf? Benutze die gleiche Karte und habe nie Probleme gehabt. Zumindest bis jetzt...


----------



## FSPower (14. Oktober 2013)

Ja alles aktuell. Sowohl der Treiber als auch die Software, und auch die Fireware ist auf dem neuesten Stand. Ich hab es zwar auch schon mit älteren Versionen versucht, aber die hatten weit schlimmere Bugs. Also habe ich immer wenn der Fehler aufgetreten ist die neue Version installiert! (Und natürlich vorher auch sauber entfernt.)


----------



## kero81 (14. Oktober 2013)

Hast Du auch versucht die Software u. Treiber zu Deinstallieren, dann mit z.b. CCleaner zu säubern und erneut zu Installieren? Sorry für die Dämlichen Ratschläge, nur läuft alles bei mir und den Leuten die ich kenne, die auch die Live Gamer HD nutzen. Sind auch alle Stecker kontrolliert worden und auch der Sitz der Karte im Slot selbst? Was hast Du dran angeschlossen und vor allem wie?


----------



## FSPower (14. Oktober 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Sorry für die Dämlichen Ratschläge, nur läuft alles bei mir und den Leuten die ich kenne, die auch die Live Gamer HD nutzen.


 
Ich bin sehr froh über die Hilfe und meiner Meinung nach sind meistens diese "dämlichen Ratschäge" der Weg zur Lösung, weil man selber oft etwas übersieht! Also vielen Dank schon mal! 

Von der Softwareseite sollte alles gut sein, habe es sogar schon mit System neu aufsetzten probiert. Und wie gesagt wenn der Fehler nicht auftritt funktioniert die Karte wunderbar, das ist der Grund warum ich sie eigentlich behalten will.
Den Sitz der Stecker habe ich auch jedes mal überprüft (Stecker auch abgezogen und neu verbunden, nur kam leider kein Bild an. Es scheint jedoch, das zumindest die Grafikkarte die Live Gamer erkennt, weil wenn über HDMI bei der Graka kein Signal entnommen wird, dann wechselt der Hauptbildschirm ja automatisch auf meinen zweiten Monitor. Deswegen vermute ich den Fehler ja auch bei der Live Gamer. 
Ich habe auch die Karte bereits aus dem PCI Steckplatz rausgenommen und neu eingesteckt, aber wieder das selbe Problem.


----------



## kero81 (14. Oktober 2013)

Ja, da hast Du recht. Meistens sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.   Ist es denn auch der Fall, das wenn Du den Rechner neustartest wenn kein Signal ankommt, die Karte wieder das Signal durchgibt? Oder geht es wirklich nur per Neuinstallation der Treiber?  Was halt jetzt richtig blöd ist, das der Support dir keine Rückmeldung gibt. Denn eigentlich hast Du schon soweit alles gecheckt und der Fehler müsste echt an der Karte zu finden sein.  Du könntest evtl. nochmal da nachfragen wo Du die Karte gekauft hast ob der Händler sich mit Avermedia in Verbindung setzen kann. Evtl. haben die nen besseren (schnelleren) Draht zu Avermedia.


----------



## FSPower (14. Oktober 2013)

Ne Neustart bring leider nichts, dann würde ich mich glaube ich auch nicht so sehr aufregen, so schnell wie das heute bei Computern geht.
Das der Support einfach nicht zu erreichen ist, nerv mich ehrlich gesagt aber am meisten...Naja gucken wir mal. 
Das mit dem Reseller ist ne gute Idee!  Amazon wird mir zwar wahrscheinlich lieber direkt ne neue Karte zuschicken, aber vielleicht kann ich ja was erreichen. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## kero81 (14. Oktober 2013)

Na eine neue Karte wäre ja auch was.


----------



## FSPower (20. Oktober 2013)

also irgendwie ist bei meiner Karte echt der Wurm drin. Vor der Retoure wollte ich dieses Wochenende wenigstens noch einen Versuch unternehmen. Habe das System noch einmal neu aufgesetzt. Jetzt will die Live Gamer kein Signal mehr durchgeben, wenn ich Auflösung auf die von mir benötigte 1366x768 einstelle. Diese steht zwar nicht bei den unterstützen Auflösungen dabei, aber bis jetzt hatte es noch funktioniert...Irgendwie habe ich nicht die Hoffnung, dass das mit einer neuen Karte behoben wird....


----------

